# Freies SVN Repository



## flashray (19. März 2007)

Hallo,

habe kürzlich im Web einen Repository Hoster entdeckt, welcher CVS und SVN Repositories kostenlos anbietet.

Das "free" CVS Angebot ist nicht brauchbar, da der direkte Zugriff bspw. per IDE nicht gestattet ist. Aber das ebenfalls kostenfreie SVN Produkt scheint in Ordnung zu sein.

Werde es erst noch einrichten und ausprobieren, von daher alle Angaben ohne Gewähr!


Vg Erdal


----------



## Tob (28. März 2007)

aha, und wo gibts den spaß?


----------



## flashray (28. März 2007)

Hallo Tob,

Ups  ! Hab den Link in meiner ersten Post vergessen:
https://freepository.com/


Vg Erdal


----------



## ralfz78 (23. April 2007)

Hi,

muss ich mir gleich mal anschauen...  

Habe schon seit Tagen nach einem Anbieter gesucht  und bisher nur einen gefunden, der SVN als 2 Euro / Monat oder so anbietet, bzw. einen englischen, der gegen Nachweis für Schüler/Studenten/Lehrer kostenlos war...

Gruß
Ralf


----------

